# Semi-complete suspension updating



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm new to the GTO Forum, but this is my 4th Pontiac (1st was a '69 Tempest 250 OHC / 3 speed, 2nd was a '69 LeMans 350 auto rust-bucket, 3rd was a '68 LeMans "400" (found out my old mechanic swapped in a 389, really). For all 3 of those I just tore into them (usually screwing up something along the way, and like-as-not re-doing something with yet another parts order, whilst offering chunks of skin to the auto repair Gods). By the 3rd car I had a garage, so I wasn't freezing the nethers in our fine Oregon winters (hello "East Wind" - always ready to chill an arse-crack).

This time around I thought I'd try the "ask someone who's been there" approach. 

I've found threads that mention a front end re-kit, or rear-end re-kit (control arms etc.) but my question regards getting a "one and done" kit for both ends of my '68 goat. Canyon carving is the goal, but it'll likely never see a track. I've seen "kits" at OPG, Global West, Ames etc. - has anyone here taken this path? It seems like a good way to avoid missing some of the needed parts, and once the car is on a lift and it's "time to go" - hitting both ends at the same time is appealing. 

Thanks in advance.

~Mike


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Global West or UMI. They have complete kits. Both use American made parts 






1968-1972 GM A-Body Archives - UMI Performance Inc.







www.umiperformance.com










Global West Suspension - American Muscle Car Parts


Global West Suspension Components: We sell muscle car suspension parts, including: control arms, springs, brakes, bushings, sway bars, subframe connectors, leaf springs, shock...



www.globalwest.net


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

As a follow-up post, the decision was made to go with a Hotchkiss kit, not the whole Mary-Ann - but enough parts to keep me busy for a bit while not needing much in the way of specialty tools. I'll get some pictures when the kit arrives. 





TVS System w/ Extreme Sway Bars 68-70 GM A-Body Big Block


Hotchkis Sport Suspension 89005 Total Vehicle System w/ Extreme Sway Bars 68-70 GM A-Body Big Block. Whether you cruise a slammed SS 396 Chevelle or a restored GTO anyone who drives a classic Chevy knows that handling isn't one of the car's strong points.




www.hotchkis.net





Next up will be the front end, and front end discs.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Mike,

Nice 68.

I can recommend P-S-T. I used their polygraphite suspension bushings for the front and back of my 68. I also purchased the KYB Gas Shocks from them. The car handles very well and the suspension has aged well. No squeaks or rattles.

I was going for an OEM look so their black bushings and the KYB shocks painted gray (DIY) worked very well.






Suspension - Suspension Components


Suspension - Suspension Components




p-s-t.com


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Nice 68.
> 
> ...


I used the same body bushings and shocks 👍


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the info guys, there are plenty of original bushings / grommets etc. that I can replace without inflicting any damage!


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

I did the Hotchkiss Kit also but I thought they said to use the small block kit for Pontiac 400
I used 2" lowering UMI springs and right stuff disc conversion kit
I liked how the Hotchkiss arms allowed for shimming the coil springs and to be able to be converted to coilovers if you ever wanted


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice garage! My 1" lowering UMI springs said with aluminum heads so with iron I'm probably 1.25, so hope you ain't to low 😉


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks on the garage, its a converted horse barn
I have cast iron heads and alum intake with 1/8" shims under the front coil buckets, I love the stance but it does rub on that little bump out on the inner fender in the front


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

Good looking kit, yours is "front-end" and I ordered the "rear-end". Now that you're installing those parts - it gives me confidence to go ahead and get the "front-end" goodies as well! 
On a side note, Santa is sending a QuickLock hydraulic car lift so I can do the basics in my garage - that's gonna beat the hell out of cheesy ramps and a butt-load of jacks and stands! (Been there, done that). 
Did you go with just the front-end discs?


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes just front disc conversion, it honestly stopped really well with 4 wheel drum I just wanted the front disc for bad weather peace of mind not that I am driving it in the rain. When i was a kid my 68 had 4 wheel drum with leaking wheel cylinders so stopping in the rain would get a little exciting at times!
The Hotchkiss rear trailing arms and upper links are on my list for sure
Car lift makes all the difference in the world for my old ass back! My son says I'm gonna use the lift to put the registration stickers on, I think he's onto something!


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

AV68 said:


> Yes just front disc conversion, it honestly stopped really well with 4 wheel drum I just wanted the front disc for bad weather peace of mind not that I am driving it in the rain. When i was a kid my 68 had 4 wheel drum with leaking wheel cylinders so stopping in the rain would get a little exciting at times!
> The Hotchkiss rear trailing arms and upper links are on my list for sure
> Car lift makes all the difference in the world for my old ass back! My son says I'm gonna use the lift to put the registration stickers on, I think he's onto something!
> View attachment 148803


Hell, I'd use that lift to clean the headlamps! That's the real deal there; I currently need a shoehorn to get around the goat in my garage. 
I'm heading in the same direction with my brakes: drums out back & new discs up front. Did you get your brakes as part of the front-end kit, or buy separately? I'm looking at new springs & likely arms, no need to drop it much for now.


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

It was a disc conversion kit from Inline Tube, I did it the same time I changed the front coil springs. I wanted to stay with the stock 69 and newer GM floating caliper design for ease of maintenance, everything worked well from the kit with the exception of one of the calipers, the groove for the o-ring in the caliper around the floating pin/bolt wasn't deep enough so the o-ring would get bound up on the pin/bolt, tempted to change the calipers to Wilwoods GM replacements


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

233954.jpg




__
Khmike


__
5 mo ago




Lower control arms.





Getting there!


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

Khmike said:


> 233954.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are still on my wish list


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

132609.jpg




__
Khmike


__
5 mo ago




Press-in upper control arm bushings.






These are the ones that REALLY suck! Replacing the upper control arms with the axle still in place is a joy I'll skip on my next car.


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

234011.jpg




__
Khmike


__
5 mo ago




Bilstein shocks.






Good times, can also see the 2 upper / adjustable control arms installed.


----------

